# Pick your filter



## piranha threat (Jan 1, 2004)




----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I must say that I like canister filters above HOB filters therefore I voted for the Fluval 404. I own one and I find it reliable and easy to clean. If I were to get a HOB filter, I would most certaintly get the EMP 404. Reason being is that is stronger and more reliable, and produces better water quality than the AC 500. The AC is made of harder, more brittle plastic that is subject to failure faster than the EMP in my opinion.


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

On my old 55g I use 2 emps and water was perfect. Had no problems with it so they get my vote. They are great filters!


----------



## mechanic_joe (Dec 4, 2003)

I run an emp400 and fluval powerhead with filter on my 55 gallon and the water is crystal clear. I prefer the emp400 to the AC500, if only for the bio-wheels and fact that its quiter. The only filter on your list that I'm not fond of is the magnum, which I currently use on my 40 gallon, and find it noisy and its build quality is kinda cheap (they use rubber rings to keep the hoses on). Fluval makes a great product also, and in the 404 it has chambers so you can choose the filter media of choice.

Good luck

Joe.


----------



## FootClanSkates (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm running a fluval 404 on my 55 community. The other 55 with 6 red piranha has an emperor 400 and an aquaclear 300. The extremely overstocked community seems to stay cleaner than the piranha tank. I love my fluval and I just ordered two of them from my 150.

By the way, if you are looking to buy a fluval 404, buy through petsmart.com. Base cost is 98.43, current discount of 14.76 when in your shopping cart, and free shipping with coupon code FREESHIP50 makes standard shipping free. Tax was 5.86 for me, making a grand total of $89.53 to my door. Not a bad deal if you ask me. The free shipping expires on 4/30/04.


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

I prefer the fluval 404 and use 2 of them on my 125g tank but they are pretty expensive. I bought my AC500 from big als for $35.99 and that keeps my 40 gallon EXTREAMLY clean so it all depends on how much you want to spend. Both are excellent filters IMO. I have never used the others so no comment on them.


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

i voted emp 400, i have a emp 280 and flluval 204 hooked up on my 30 and i prefer the emperor.


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

If I had to pick one off that list I'd go with either the 400 or the AC, I never really saw much of a difference between the two, performance-wise (although the ACs are less complex with fewer parts).

Ideally I'd get an Eheim 2215 or 2235, great filters.

-PK


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

Right now im running 2 ac 500's. They are nice and keeps my tank very clean. I will be trying the emps in a few weeks.


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

only thing i dont like about the emp is the carbon inside the cartrides. Also i think you have the change the cartridges every month??? The ac sponges, all you have to do is squeeze it in water. How loud are the emps? The acs are quiet except when I sleep. There is a buzzing sound from both motors.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

I believee the best filter for a 55 gallon is a whisper filter. The kind that sits on the glass on the back of your tank that sucks up water and spits it out in the water like a waterfall. They last forever and only cost about 50 bucks for a 55 gallon. They have worked the best for me.


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

those are hang on filters. The best are emps and ac's.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

emperor 400 would work out good. i use 2 penguin 330's on mine and this also works out good


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

would 2 emp 400 be overkill on a 55 gallon? What about the noise level? I plan to use 2 emp 400 in my room right next to my bed.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Canisters get my vote, although I would choose for Eheim instead of Fluval...


----------



## Bluegill (Nov 28, 2003)

The Rena Filstar series would get my vote for best canister filter if it had been a choice. Otherwise, the AquaClear, yeah, the plastic can crack fairly easily, but they do a great job for being so cheap.


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

I trust Emperor 400 alot they work super good.....


----------



## piranha threat (Jan 1, 2004)

Guess Emp 400 it is! I already have one of them on a 55gal. and it seems to do the job great.


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

i voted magnum but only if u get the pro setup with the bio-wheels otherwise u should get the emp 400 but do ureself a favor go with dual filters or else u'll find ureself crying when one breaks and u have to run out in a panic to get a new one


----------



## piranha threat (Jan 1, 2004)

Yes, I'll be running two filters. I have one currently on my 55gal. and will be adding the Emp. 400 to it.


----------



## Seany B (Dec 12, 2003)

Emp 400's are fairly quiet. I have mine next to my bed and the only problem was that it vibrated a bit on the rim of the tank so i out a towel underneath which fixed it right up. definately go with the EMP 400. Instead of carbon the inthe containers i out in filter foam and floss which works good too. I run that in my 65 gallon with an AC 402 powerhead with a homemade quickfilter on it and i have never had water quality problems.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

If you want to spend about 100 bucks, and want an Eheim, here's a list of models you could use, with Bigalsonline prices:

- Pro 2222 - for tanks up to 40-45 gallons - $ 110,-
- Classic 2213 - for tanks up to 60-65 gallons - $ 65,-
- Classic 2215 - for tanks up to 80-90 liters - $ 100,-
- Classic 2217 - for tanks up to 150 gallons - $ 120,-
- Ecco 2236 - for tanks up to 75 gallons - $90,-

Don't know about the other brands, as far as quality and value-for-money goes...


----------



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Canisters get my vote, although I would choose for Eheim instead of Fluval...


 I agree Ehiem all the way


----------



## Trimma194 (Mar 20, 2004)

ac500 all the way..emp400 sux


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

I only use Emp 400 they are the best. I have three now and getting more for 2 55 gallons I'm setting up soon







.


----------



## Guerillah (Apr 11, 2004)

emp400 or filstar xp3


----------

